# FR: tel / tel que - accord



## justwondering...

Bonjour tout le monde!

I am very confused about the agreement when using 'tel que'. For example in the following sentence:

"le devoir doit être lié à ces souvenirs que l’Histoire a oubliés au lieu de l’attacher aux événements historiques bien connus, telle que la Shoah."

or shoule it be 'tels que la Shoah' and thus agree with 'événements historiques'.

or just 'tel que' ?

i'm confused!! 

merci d'avance pour vos suggestions.


*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Gb56

Je dirais 'telle la Shoah' mais cela demande confirmation


----------



## hunternet

--> événements historiques connus, tels que/comme la Shoah.


----------



## justwondering...

so it agrees with what comes before (as a rule) and not after. 

merci!!


----------



## Banana24

Bonjour,

For the phrase "tel que" meaning "such as", how do you know when to use "tel*s* que" etc?

Merci d'avance


----------



## trench feature

The form of tel depends on the word to which it refers.


----------



## Cath.S.

When the preceding noun is plural:
Protégez les animaux tels que les hérissons, les crapauds etc.
Protect animals such as hedgehogs, toads etc.


----------



## Already-Seen

We also have "telle que" (feminine) and "telles que" (feminine and plural).

[…]


----------



## asteroide

Bonjour, j'ai un doute

écrit-on

il distillait les logicels *tel* les herbes aux temps anciens

il distillait les logiciels *tels* les herbes aux temps anciens

il distillait les logiciels *telles* les herbes aux temps anciens

Qualles est la règle dans ce cas? (quelle est la fonction de "tel" dans ce cas? mon dernier cours de grammaire remonte à 10 ans...)

j'hésite entre 2 et 3, mais alors faut-il accorder avec le nom qui précède ou celui qui suit? Là "tel" se réfère aux herbes, et pourtant la 3 me semble bizarre
ou bien "tel" reste-il invariable dans ce cas, reliant 2 mots de même nature?

Merci!


----------



## Donaldos

L'usage est un peu flou sur ce point mais, en règle générale, on conseille d'accorder avec le substantif qui suit "tel". On trouve cependant des exemples où l'accord est fait différemment (voire des cas où "tel" est effectivement considéré comme un élément invariable, mais de façon plus marginale peut-être).

En revanche, dans l'exemple cité, je me serais personnellement attendu à ce que "tel"  introduise une comparaison avec le sujet plutôt qu'avec l'objet de "distiller".


----------



## Mauricet

Le CNRTL a une bonne explication qui confirme ce que dit Donaldos. Ici ce serait donc _telles_, mais même de bons auteurs auraient pu écrire _tels_ par inattention. Quant à _tel_ invariable, c'est rare (mais ça existe).


----------



## Sophiie

Hello,

I'm not sure whether 'tels que' here should agree with 'aspects' or 'la mort et la pourriture'?

Baudelaire s'axe plutôt sur des aspects pessimistes, tels que la mort et la pourriture.

should it be 'tels' or 'telles'? thanks


----------



## anne-kate

"Tel" s'accorde avec le nom qui suit:
Elle partit tel l'éclair
"tel que" s'accorde avec le nom qui précède:
Certaines plantes telles que le pissenlit

Votre accord est donc correct.

a-k


----------



## MadBob666

Bonjour!

In class yesterday we had a debate over this sentence. Perhaps a native speaker could enlighten us to the correct form of tel que?

De nouveaux themes, tel (s?) que celui de la nature...

Do we need the s?

Merci!


----------



## pointvirgule

When _tel que_ introduces an example, _tel_ agrees with the noun that precedes it : 
_De nouveaux thèmes, tels que celui de la nature. _
More in this article from the BDL.


----------



## Ti Bateau

Does the adjective 'tel' (meaning such as/like) agree with a related noun - I have seen many examples of this, but not familiar with the rule?

E.g. Il parle beaucoup de langues telles le français, l'allemande etc.

Other examples can be seen on Linguee: http://www.linguee.fr/francais-anglais/search?source=auto&query=telles+la+

Thank you in advance.
BTB


----------



## OLN

_Tel_ est un adjectif qui exprime la similitude et s'accorde avec le nom qui précède.
Lire ceci, mais vraiment ça figure dans les dictionnaires  : tel / telle / tels / telles (que) - accord

Exemple : "Les langues latines telles que [sous-entendu : telles que le sont] le français et l'espagnol sont faciles à apprendre" =  Les langues latines comme le français et l'espagnol sont...
_such as_

En revanche, "beaucoup de langues telles le français, l'allemand etc." est je pense doublement fautif, car 
1) il manque _que _(qu'on me reprenne si je me trompe) 
2) par-dessus tout, il ne sagit pas de langues similaires.

J'aurais dit ici : Il parle beaucoup de langues*,* dont ou notamment le français, l'alleman*d* et...


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on met le _que_, on accorde avec le ou les termes qui précèdent ; si on l'omet, on fait l'accord avec le terme qui suit.

_Il parle beaucoup de langues *telles que* le français et l'allemand._
_Il parle beaucoup de langues *tel* le français et l'allemand._

P.S.: Il est inapproprié de mettre _etc._ après une liste d'exemples introduite par _tel (que)_.


----------



## OLN

Merci pour cette précision, Maître Capello.

Cependant, la grammaire devrait être l'outil du sens (ou ne pas être ), et les deux phrases telles quelles* me posent problème  :

- si la similitude s'applique à ce qui précède, on accorde avec le mot qui précède, est-ce juste ? : 
Dans :  "beaucoup de langues telles que le français et l'allemand_", _quelles sont les nombreuse langues telles que le français et l'allemand = les langues similaires ou qui s'apparentent au français et à l'allemand ?

- si la similitude porte sur ce qui suit, on accorde avec le mot qui suit (interromps-moi si je me trompe)
"beaucoup de langues tel le français et l'allemand", est-ce ça signifie telle que chacune ou telle que l'une ou l'autre des langues suivantes  ? 
Ou alors, faut-il comprendre "..., tel le français, ou encore l'allemand" comme des échantillons ? 

Je pensais vraiment qu'on voulait dire _dont le français et l'allemand_. 

* j'ai fait exprès, bien sûr


----------



## Maître Capello

L'accord ne dépend que de la présence ou non de _que_. Quant à savoir s'il est approprié ou non d'omettre _que_, c'est une bonne question… Les deux tours sont souvent possibles, mais je dois bien avouer que dans l'exemple donné, je ne me verrais pas l'omettre. Je dirais que _tel_ sans _que_ est synonyme de _à l'instar de_…


----------



## OLN

Pour moi, c'est vraiment une question de sens, et qualifier ces deux langues de "telles" n'en a pas.


> Je dirais que _tel_ sans _que_ est synonyme de _à l'instar de_…


Tout à fait d'accord. J'avais pensé le citer plus haut, mais m'étais ravisée pour éviter de compliquer les choses.

Exemples, bien sûr de mon cru : Il claqueta telle une cigogne / Telle une cigogne, il fit une grande enjambée...


----------



## Ti Bateau

This is an extremely detailed and useful reply to my one question.
I am now very familiar with the usage/rule.
Thank you to all concerned.
BTB


----------

